# Stupid bacon question



## jojo22 (Dec 3, 2010)

BUT I have read most of these posts and did a search with only one wiki found and it didn't give me an answer.

I am going to the store tomorrow and I would like to know what cut of meat is used for buckboard bacon, I found that the CB is made of loin, and plan to pick some up, but while I was at it I figured we'd give the buckboard a go.

Thanks in advance for any and all help, also any tips or recipe ideas anyone wants to throw out there would be awesome!


----------



## Dutch (Dec 3, 2010)

Buckboard Bacon or BBB has it's also known here is made from the Pork Butt. Most butts are sold "bone-in" but you can find them "boneless" if you look. If you're confident of you knife skills, go for bone in and bone it out youself and save you some money.


----------



## jojo22 (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you!!  BBB and CB will be started this weekend!!


----------



## chefrob (Dec 3, 2010)

sometimes it is also sold under the name of pork shoulder roast or boston butt.....and like dutch said don't fret the bone, it is easy to remove. i just did a thread on bucky and i show how to remove the bone.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm with both of theses guys and say that pork butt/ shoulder is the BBB. and it is a very nice tasty bacon too.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 3, 2010)

I can't add much to the replies you already got, other than this:

I had never deboned a Butt before I made my first BBB, so I looked on YouTube, and found a video showing how to do it.

I followed the instructions, and I thought I did a pretty good job. It was easy with my favorite fillet knife.

The next time, I had some Belly ready to put in cure, and I realized I had room for a Butt for BBB in my smoker.

I didn't have time to go to Sams, so I called my butcher, and asked him to debone a Butt for me, and Mrs Bear will pick it up.

He did that, it cost me a lot more, and he proved why they call him a butcher, because the whole butt was all chopped up, like he was looking for buried treasure inside it. 

I will always de-bone my own, after that episode!

Bear


----------



## jojo22 (Dec 3, 2010)

Guess it's off to youtube!! Thanks for all the great replies, I just hope the wife doesn't turn off the internet so I can't get more ideas!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 3, 2010)

jojo22 said:


> Guess it's off to youtube!! Thanks for all the great replies, I just hope the wife doesn't turn off the internet so I can't get more ideas!!




Get the handcuffs out!

Those aren't only for playtime.

Bear


----------



## jojo22 (Dec 3, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> jojo22 said:
> 
> 
> > Guess it's off to youtube!! Thanks for all the great replies, I just hope the wife doesn't turn off the internet so I can't get more ideas!!
> ...




WOW, and I thought we hid them well...guess I'm gonna have to put a bear trap next tot he toy box...LOL


----------

